# Steroid injections in hocks & back - sorry a little long!



## Olivio (4 November 2008)

Hi guys, new to posting but looking for anyone who has been down the same road as I'm on....

A brief history, my horse has just spent 2 weeks at the vets as he was bucking and bolting then went lame on both back legs.  He had a syntigraphy (sp?) scan &amp; had his back pelvis &amp; hocks x-rayed.  They found 4 'hot spots', 2 on his back &amp; 1 in each hock and the x-ray showed up that 3 of the vertebrea (the ones where the spine &amp; pelvice cross) were showing early signs of fusion (I know none of this is looking good).  They couldn't pin point one thing that was causing the lameness though so they sent him home with 6 steroid injections in his back and more in his hocks.  Lunged him today for the first time per instructions and he was no less lame although the vet had said he should be sound.  Before I go and hassel the vet again tomorrow, does anyone know if the steriod injections in theory should be an instant 'fix' or should it take time for him to become sound.  

I know no horse is the same &amp; treatments all differ but I was wondering what the theory behind the treatment should be!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Butterbean (4 November 2008)

When my horse had steroid injections in his back the vets said it could take a couple of weeks to fully take effect. However other people on here had an immediate reaction.
I posted same sort of question as you as had no immediate effect  - though to be honest there was no lasting effect either, he was very slightly better but not significantly. The injections affect different horses in different ways.
Did they try nerve blocking the back? ie. local anaesthetic injected round the affected vertebrae? That had a drastic effect for my horse, he was fine once that was done, which pinpointed the problem area. Which was why it was so disappointing when the steroid injections didn't work.


----------



## Olivio (4 November 2008)

They tried to nerve block his hocks but apparently he tried to kill the vet so they gave up.  He also had a professional ride him.  He wouldn't be on the left without complaining whereas he was fine on the right, his back muscles then went into spasm after being ridden.  He didn't buck though so the vet didn't see the point in nerve blocking his back.  TBH wasn't expecting him to buck as he only did it after being in constant hard work and hadn't been ridden for the 2 weeks before the pro rode him.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (4 November 2008)

Olivio - a few weeks ago I had to have a steroid injection into my knee and it isn't necessarily an instant fix. The steroid works as an anti-inflammatory, so that should give pain relief IF that was what was causing the problem. I was warned that my knee would probably get WORSE for a day or 2 simply because of the action of injecting into the joint but that IF it was going to make a difference, it should show after about 4 days. In fact, the pain vanished almost overnight 8-9 days after the injection so don't give up hope yet.

I know I'm not a horse, but I was advised to be kind to my knee for a few days after the injection so I'm surprised your vet said lunge immediately. I'd get straight back on to them and ask them to clarify what to expect and when. Are they a specialist hospital? If not, and you feel you aren't making any progress, I'd ask for a referral to the best around. Don't know where you're based but Bushy Vets in Dursley, Gloc are brilliant and Ian Camm is a top UK lameness expert. 

Good luck and please let us know how he does x


----------



## HollyP (5 November 2008)

When Bridie had her back injected (for KS) it is meant to work instantly as they can start wearing off after like 6 weeks and it was good for the first 2 weeks then things returned to being rubbish. get the vets back out now dont bother waiting around i wasted 4 months doing their faffing.

she has now had surgery and we have hit a wall of complications but she is very happy in herself but it has set us back a month or two!


----------



## CBAnglo (5 November 2008)

I have had the injection in my horse's back.  It is now 6 weeks.  There is no real difference but I havent been able to ride him in that time, although he was 100% worse on the lunge and tried to kill me more than usual.

Sorry to hijack thread, but HollyP hope Bridie is alright?


----------



## HollyP (5 November 2008)

hey CBAnglo, it split apart a few days before stitches were due out, wound break down or something....then got infected....(despite loads of vet call outs) then it transpires she allergic to the antibiotics....so on new ones now, but its still weeping away as the body acting like the stitches are a foreign body! vets taking every alternative one out on friday then back again next week! 

but she is so happy and being beautifully looked after so makes it easier!


----------



## CBAnglo (5 November 2008)

Same thing happened to Bounty's Rage I think.  Was a nightmare.  But he is doing really well now and I think she is allowed back on soon.

Glad the new yard is taking care of her - not worth the stress of keeping her penned in her old tiny stable.

If her personality change is anything to go by, be prepared for a huge change in her ridden work!


----------



## HollyP (5 November 2008)

I know im so excited! but have cant bare to think about it with all that seems to be going wrong it makes it harder to wait! Cant wait to see how she moves! 

but she is being a perfect horse on box rest! im so glad i did it, she is older but hey i love her and just want her better!!!

sorry for hijacking your post Olivio!


----------



## Olivio (5 November 2008)

Thanks for your posts guys &amp; no worries re the hi-jacking!!  Sorry, I should have said he was on box rest for 3 days then back out in the field as per normal so lunged for 10 mins on day 4 after the injections.  Spoke to my vet today, he's a little concerned that there has been no improvement at all but said the injections are at their optimium at days 10-14 so I've to work him gently for another week &amp; if there is still no improvement he's to go onto a 3 week course of bute which was the glasgow vet schools (where he had all his scans etc) 2nd choice of treatment.

Butterbean, looked back on some of your previous posts to see what other people had said to you and you poor thing, you've had a really tough time, I hope things are looking up now.

CBAnglo &amp; Holly_P I've got my fingers crossed that your horses are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Olivio (5 November 2008)

Oh &amp; box_of_frogs, I hope your knee stays pain free!!!!


----------



## Butterbean (5 November 2008)

Oh thanks Olivio, yes my poor horse has had a terrible time this year and it isn't getting any better at all.
Brooklyn's symptoms didn't include bucking - he just couldn't canter properly - they only x rayed and nerve blocked the back when they had tried other areas.


----------

